# Bike Odyssey 2016 - XC Race Greece



## ChrisMak75 (5. August 2015)

Bike Odyssey

An epic mtb race

19th to 26th of June, 2016 in the mountains of Greece







Pindos, the largest mountain range in Greece, will host for the fourth time the toughest mtb race, a cycling odyssey or else “Bike Odyssey 2016”.

Eight days – a prologue & seven stages, in a harsh mtb adventure. From the village of Smixi in Grevena up to the historical city of Amfiklia, this race will be a cycling odyssey for the riders!

This amazing race attracts worldwide interest and offers excitement both at participating athletes and spectators. The route will include both paths and gravel roads in forested landscapes as well as small asphalt sections. The race will be a real mountain adventure for those who love mtb!

Bike Odyssey returns after its huge success in 2015. A magical journey awaits participants with passages from 57 picturesque, mountainous villages of unrivaled natural beauty and historical significance!

"Bike Odyssey" comes in three other versions for those who want to taste a little of magic of the 8-day version. There will be a three-day race, «3-Day Odyssey», alongside the last 3 stages of 8-day Bike Odyssey. In addition the following one day races will take place: “Smixi MTB Race, a race which will be held along with the prologue in Smixi and daylong «1-Day Odyssey» to be held in parallel with the last stage.

More information about the whole event in race’s official webpage:

www.bikeodyssey.eu


----------



## ChrisMak75 (5. September 2015)

*The new site of Bike Odyssey is ready!*


The new site of Bike Odyssey is ready and is a creation of www.justweb.gr. New design and new more intuitive layout so you can find all the information that interest you easily and quickly!

But the changes are going on! In September will be announced all the changes that will occur on routes, stations, regulations, packages etc...

Explore it now!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisMak75 (24. September 2015)

*Παρακολουθήστε το video teaser του Bike Odyssey 2016!*

Παρακολουθήστε το video teaser του Bike Odyssey 2016 και να πάρετε μια γεύση από την πιο σκληρή και περιπετειώδη αγώνα mtb! ΤHE οροσειρά της Πίνδου σας περιμένει ...

*http://www.bikeodyssey.gr/en/news/466-watch-the-teaser-video-of-bike-odyssey-2016.html*


----------



## ChrisMak75 (12. Oktober 2015)

*Registrations opening for Bike Odyssey 2016! *

On 01/12/2015 at 12:00am will begin registrations for 2016 of the most hard mtb race in Greece! Registrations will remain open until 31/12/2015.

Stay tuned now and every day until 1/12, as the official site of Bike Odyssey will be continuously updated in structure and there will be changes, for example on routes, to the rules and participation packages.


----------



## ChrisMak75 (21. Oktober 2015)

*Σούπερ Προσφορές σε πακέτα συμμετοχής! *


*

*


Στις 01/12/2015 και ώρα 12:00 π.μ. (σε midnight- 30/11 το πρωί μέχρι το 1/12) στις ταξινομήσεις των Bike Odyssey 2016 θα ανοίξει και θα πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από μοναδικές προσφορές στα πακέτα συμμετοχής!

Δείτε τις προσφορές για τα πακέτα συμμετοχής και να προσπαθήσουμε να κερδίσουμε το καλύτερο για εσάς: Προσφορές για 8 ημερών Bike Odyssey Προσφορές για 3-Day Bike Odyssey


Για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνιση μην διστάσετε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας!


----------



## ChrisMak75 (13. November 2015)

*The Bike Odyssey finishes at the sea in 2016! *






The last two stages of Bike Odyssey change for 2016! New routes, new experiences!






The village of Gravia is replaced by the village of Ano Chora in Mountainous Nafpaktiaat at an altitude of 1,060m. Located in the middle of an amazing forest of fir and chestnut trees that penetrate to the village. It is an area very special and unique in Greece and has fairly characterized as the "Alps" of Greece.






The town of Amfiklia is replaced by the city of Nafpaktos (Lepanto). A beautiful and a picturesque seaside town with a rich history and many attractions. Excellent choice to continue with vacation after the end of the race!

Various procedures of the race affected by these changes will be announced in detail in the coming days. Stay tuned…

*Total Route*

*6th Stage*

*7th Stage*


----------



## ChrisMak75 (25. November 2015)

*Last year's teams are addicted to Bike Odyssey and are returning in 2016!*

We are in the final straight to the registrations’ opening of Bike Odyssey 2016!

Only 5 days left!

Already 13 teams from 8-day race and 13 teams from the 3-day race of 2015 will take part in Bike Odyssey 2016, since they have been addicted to one of the toughest mtb races in the world! The event will return in 2016 more impressive than ever!

So, do not waste any more time! View the packages, pick the one that suits you and register immediately when the registrations will open! The fastest will get great offers!

Moreover the participation of last year's teams will not affect the offers for new teams.

More information on http://www.bikeodyssey.gr


----------



## ChrisMak75 (29. Dezember 2015)

*Give a gift to yourself! *






This Christmas there is a unique gift for you, Bike Odyssey!

Treat yourself to the most thrilling experience of your life through the most amazing and picturesque routes in mountainous Greece!

In few days registrations will close to give the baton to one-day races, Smixi MTB Race and 1-Day Bike Odyssey.

Hurry up because time is running out! Register:

Bike Odyssey

3-Day Bike Odyssey


----------



## ChrisMak75 (30. Juni 2016)

The curtain has fallen for Bike Odyssey 2016!

On Sunday 26.06.2016 was held the last stage of Bike Odyssey and the 1-Day Bike Odyssey. The weather was very good despite the announcements of meteorologists for extreme weather conditions in the region. The start was given at 11:30 for the 8-day and 3-day athletes and at 12:08 for one-day athletes. Leaving Ano Chora, our last destination, the beautiful town of Nafpaktos on a route with a total distance 51.69klm and elevation gain 1,046 m.


 Athletes started with 1.5km asphalt road with the escort of the Traffic Police of Nafpaktos and then was given freeride. The stage, although was smaller in kilometers, was especially demanding since had three technical paths, with the third being the hardest.


For the 8-day race, the first 5 teams were detached from the rest in the first few kilometers. There was quite competitive atmosphere and a real battle between them. We refer to the Old Cranks, Electriv Rev by Helma, C.C. of Xanthi «The Pegasus», JFR and www.vita4you.gr. Finally, the team Old Cranks with Konstantinidis and Papadopoulos deservedly won the position of the big winner, who deserve credit after they managed to finish first of all, three-day and one-day athletes despite the fatigue of the previous days. See the results of the General Classification of the 8-day event.


In the 3-day race, the classical top three teams were Cycleland / Cyclist.gr and both teams of NPO of Chalkida, in fourth place we have a surprise from the team "Tamparopouloi A.E." consisting of father and son while the next positions were some reclassifications compared to previous days. See the results of the General Classification of the 3-day event.


In the one-day race, they took eventually start 45 athletes. In the first place finished Tsakalos Anastasios, in second place the Bantounas Andreas and in third place Anthimos Constantine. See the detailed results of the one-day race.


The mood was festive in Nafpaktos! Crowds rushed to see and applaud the athletes. The dancing part of L.P.CHO.N. "The Anemogiannis" of N. Zorgiou danced traditional dances. Music, laughter, euphemisms for terminations! After terminations followed the awards. Hugs, kisses and a new appointment for next year!



Many thanks for the great support to the Municipality of Nafpaktos, the Traffic Police Of Nafpaktos, the Coast Guard of Nafpaktos, the Forest Authority of Nafpaktos and the S.C.E. "Promote the Nafpatia".


----------



## ChrisMak75 (30. Juni 2016)

ChrisMak75 schrieb:


> Η αυλαία έπεσε για το Bike Odyssey 2016!
> 
> Την Κυριακή 26/06/2016 πραγματοποιήθηκε το τελευταίο στάδιο της Bike Odyssey και το 1-Day Bike Odyssey. Ο καιρός ήταν πολύ καλός, παρά τις ανακοινώσεις των μετεωρολόγων για ακραίες καιρικές συνθήκες στην περιοχή. Η εκκίνηση δόθηκε στις 11:30 για τις 8 ημερών και 3 ημερών αθλητές και στις 12:08 για τους αθλητές μίας ημέρας. Φεύγοντας από την Άνω Χώρα, η τελευταία μας προορισμό, την όμορφη πόλη της Ναυπάκτου σε μια διαδρομή με συνολική απόσταση 51.69klm και το κέρδος υψόμετρο 1.046 μ.
> 
> ...


----------

